# Geil!! Act Firebeast Dual Snake!



## lexle (26. August 2002)

Da könnt ihr euch mal richtig reinsteigern ))


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1854116469&rd=1


----------



## MAster (26. August 2002)

Ich würd das Rad auch sofort verkaufen, da ist (Entschuldige bitte) abartig hässlich. Vielleicht bringst de ja die einzel Teile los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (26. August 2002)

aber dazu muss man erstmal einen haben  
und weill das Teil so schoiße aussieht hab ichs auch genau so zusammngestellt..

Zeich mal diene Beikes


----------



## MAster (27. August 2002)

Die Double Wides würd ich dir Abkaufen. Was willst de denn dafür ? Sind die 26 Zoll? Meine Singletrack hat nämlich hinten aufgegeben
Mein Bike so zulezt so aus .. dann hab ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen (heul):


----------



## gangstarr (28. August 2002)

Tut mir leid, aber das Bike ist absolut geil. Einige Teile passen vielleicht nicht zu so ner Maschine, aber doch geil.


----------



## lexle (30. August 2002)

zu dem Bike?


----------



## gangstarr (30. August 2002)

Tja, eBay hat momentan Wartungsarbeiten, deshalb sehe ich dein Bike gerade nicht.
MIr fällt nur ein, dass du ne XT-Kurbel hattest. DIe passt vielleicht nicht dazu. Bei nem edlen Bike sollte man auch was edles ranstecken.
Ansonsten schönes Teil!


----------



## lexle (30. August 2002)

Alternative zu Shimano..

sollte ich das bike net verkaufen kommt irgendwann ne Rohloff rein..


----------



## lexle (30. August 2002)

ach ja.. ist auch hier unter verkaufen drin


----------



## Lisa (30. August 2002)

verkaufst du net in Einzelteilen?!


----------



## lexle (4. September 2002)

schreib mir ma ne PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

